# Mountain Lake



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

A quick Digital painting of a mountain and lake.. I did this with ArtRage.. using mostly the "Palette tool" in the rendering










D


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice. I really like it. It feels cold and stark. 

With this do you do the initial drawing then use some sort of a mirror tool for the mountain reflections?


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

chanda95 said:


> Very nice. I really like it. It feels cold and stark.
> 
> With this do you do the initial drawing then use some sort of a mirror tool for the mountain reflections?


Nooooooooooooooooooooooo.. I painstakingly drew every detail.. and then drew each line exactly upside down in perfect detail.. LOL.. Just kidding Sis 

Yes.. I do a layer.. say the mountain. Then I duplicate that layer.. and flip it vertically. I then move the layer to where it needs so be for the reflection. Makes it a bit easier than redrawing  

I then draw the next layer.. in this case the grass.. and repeat the above procedure. That's one of the nice things about digital.. you can have many many layers.. each dedicated to what you need it for. And you can reorganize those layers to put them above or below other layers as needed or desired.

Blessings.. and thanks for the like!

D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I love water reflections.. This is a good one.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks Terry... 

Hope you will have your laptop with you and log in fro time to time over the next week or so.. We'll miss you

D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Thanks Terry...
> 
> Hope you will have your laptop with you and log in fro time to time over the next week or so.. We'll miss you
> 
> D


No WAY -- this trip is all about the grandkids and the great big mouse house in Florida.


----------

